# Central domotica via internet



## loco91 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola, les comento que estoy intentando diseñar una central domotica que pueda ser controlada mediante una pc para poder controlar el sistema via internet. Antes que nada quiero mencionar que practicamente no se nada de electronica. Todo lo que he hecho son 3 circuitos que encontre en internet. La idea es que el sistema sea modular y expandible, asi se pueden ir agregando los modulos que se deseen de acuerdo a las necesidades de cada uno. Como no encontre nada que se ajuste a mis necesidades hice un diseño y quisiera saber que les parece(es probable que haya hecho cualquier cosa). 





Comienzo a explicar como funcionaria(adjunte mi diseño). Tengo un modulo central(CIRCUITO 2). este tiene 12 entradas en total. La idea es en principio conectar estas 12 entradas al puerto paralelo, y si todo funciona bien, hacer un modulo con un pic o sino una placa arduino que controle dichas 12 entradas y a este modulo conectarlo por el puerto serie de la pc. Es decir Pc->Arduino o Pic->CIRCUITO 2.
les cuento que este Circuito 2 opera con 5v. Las 8 primeras entradas tienen 2 conectores en paralelo. El de arriba viene del puerto paralelo y el de abajo iria a las 8 entradas del circuito1. esas resistencias que agregue son porque el circuito 1 contiene un latch octal y cada pata debe estar a masa cuando no hay señal. Luego tenemos las otras cuatro entradas. estas van conectadas a un codificador de bcd a decimal(esto lo hago para aumentar la cantidad de modulos que puedo controlar). De estas 10 usaria una por cada modulo(circuito1) que agregue(seria una por cada latch enable). En total podria añadir 10 modulos X 8 salidas lo que en total me permitiria controlar 80 dispositivos como maximo. El led que se ve es solo para indicar que el modulo esta encendido.

Ahora explico el circuito1. este consta de 8 entradas que vienen del circuito2. a su vez esta en paralelo con otros conectores x8 que permitirian agregar otro modulo(otro circuito2), sino no se usa. luego tenemos la pata latch que proviene de una de las 10 salidas del circuito2. Les comento que este ic1 es un latch octal(contiene 8 flip-flop). El capacitor a la pata 20 es a modo de filtro. el led es solo un indicador de encendido. luego tenemos que las 8 salidas del ic1 van al ic2 que sirve para amplificar la señal por si se quiere tirar un tramo mas largo de cable. Este funciona con 12v.
viero que las entradas gnd,+5,+12 estan dobles. Es para poder agregar otro modulo mas.

en resumen es asi tengo el circuito 2 que puede ser manejado por el puerto paralelo de la pc.
a este se le pueden conectar 10 circuitos1 como maximo. 
cada circuito1 puede controlar hasta 8 dispositivos.  a cada una de estas salidas luego las usaria para controlar reles, triacs(aislados mediante optoacopladores) u otros circuitos.

quisiera que analizen mis circuitos y me digan si les falta algo o si esta todo mal.
1- si al circuito 1 quisiera agregarle leds de control a las 8 patas me recomiendan que los ponga a la salida del latch octal, o a la salida del uln2803.
2- la idea es que los modulos se conecten mediante cables planos. me lo recomiendan? en este caso como se llaman las fichas que debo ponerle al cable plano? como se unen? se crimpan? se sueldan?

disculpen si los agobio con mis preguntas pero como veran no se de electronica. estudio sistemas pero me encanta la electronica asi que estoy intentando aprender algo. Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.

pd: agregue un esquema que hice rapido de como se conectarian los circuitos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2012)

Pienso que deberías de olvidar los paralelos y convertirlo todo a serie si no quieres usar diez millones de km de cable y tener bastantes problemas.
Hay varios hilos de domótica en el foro, puedes buscarlos para inspirarte.
También hay varios sistemas comerciales en los que te podrías basar.

En mi opinión lo mas sencillo sería hacer un módulo por habitación autónomo y todos ellos conectados entre si y a uno central por red o rs485 o algo así.
Concentrar en un punto muchas entradas o salidas no me parece coherente, luego el cableado por el resto de la casa se hace inviable.


----------



## loco91 (Sep 3, 2012)

en realidad el control por puerto paralelo es temporal, luego pondre un pic o una placa arduino y conectar este pic o esta placa arduino a la pc via puerto serie. de todas maneras no importa el hecho de que sea por puerto paralelo ya que todo el circuito iria al lado del pc central. en cuanto al cableado no seria complicado ya que todo el sistema trabajaria con señales de 12v. por esto agradeceria que analizen si creen que mis circuitos van a funcionar. Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo mejor es que pienses en implementar de un inicio con arduino. Sobre todo si "no sabes nada de electrónica" como tu lo dijiste. Mi opinion es que primero sepas que va hacer en realidad tu sistema domótico, con qué sensores trabajará, que procesos automáticos piensas ejecutar, las instalaciones, etc. Arduino tiene bastantes bibliotecas, ejemplos, proyectos ya realizados que comparten su código, es una buena herramienta de la cual tirar. Usando arduino puedes obviar muchos componentes que ahora te parecen indispensables por ejem. el computador. Un proyecto depende los recursos disponibles y el empeño puesto. Por tus esquemas veo que intentas tener todas las entradas y salidas posibles para después implementar un proceso. Es mejor saber que proceso necesitamos y así optimizar recursos.


----------



## loco91 (Sep 5, 2012)

obeja22 dijo:


> Lo mejor es que pienses en implementar de un inicio con arduino. Sobre todo si "no sabes nada de electrónica" como tu lo dijiste. Mi opinion es que primero sepas que va hacer en realidad tu sistema domótico, con qué sensores trabajará, que procesos automáticos piensas ejecutar, las instalaciones, etc. Arduino tiene bastantes bibliotecas, ejemplos, proyectos ya realizados que comparten su código, es una buena herramienta de la cual tirar. Usando arduino puedes obviar muchos componentes que ahora te parecen indispensables por ejem. el computador. Un proyecto depende los recursos disponibles y el empeño puesto. Por tus esquemas veo que intentas tener todas las entradas y salidas posibles para después implementar un proceso. Es mejor saber que proceso necesitamos y así optimizar recursos.


 Hola obeja22, si voy a utilizar arduino para controlarlo. Pero quiero tener la alternativa de controlarlo con el puerto paralelo. Ademas para mi eso seria mas facil al principio. Igual quiero hacerlo por medio del 74ls164.
para enviar los datos en serie. Estuve experimentando armar algunos circuitos con una plaquita de prueba y me funcionaron pero todavia no logro hacer funcionar a este. Este es el esquema que estoy utilizando para el 74ls164. Quisiera saber si esta bien ya que lo hice yo. Estoy probando controlar unos leds.



Explico lo que hago.  
Pata 1y2 las uno. Les conecto una resitencia de 1k a masa para mantener en estado bajo. ademas les conecto un pulsador a vcc para enviar un 1.
Patas 3-6 y 10-13 con una resitencia de 470ohm a un led(esto para las ocho patas). 
pata 7 a masa.
la pata 8 de reset la pongo a vcc ya que no la voy a utilizar.
la pata 9 del clock con una resistencia de 1k a masa para mantener el estado bajo y a su vez tiene un pulsador a vcc.
 para usarlo lo que hago es.
Si quiero enviar un uno.
1-mantengo pulsado el pulsador de  data. 
2- pulso el clock.
3- suelto el pulsador de data.

para enviar un 0 pulso solo el clock.

alguien sabe porque no funciona?
Saludos


----------



## loco91 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola era para comentarles que ya solucione el problema. Era que el circuito que hice estaba mal. Saludos


----------

